# Edge to PC comunication



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

From what I have heard there is still no way to transfer video recordings from Tivo Edge to PC via Tivo Desktop or pyTivo software. So my question is can the Edge Tivo communicate with an older Premiere model? If so if I were to buy an Edge Tivo and retain a Premiere Tivo would I be able to transfer files from Edge to Premiere unit and then premiere to PC? Just thinking of possible workarounds?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

From TiVo months ago (so it may have changed):
3. Video transfers from TiVo Online. We have identified an issue where trying to transfer large quantities of programs can fail, either due to transfer issues or capacity concerns on the destination device. For this one we have a work-around - please transfer 5-10 shows at a time vs. large bulk transfers.

See: EDGE - Issues we're tracking


----------



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

My real question is can Edge still network with older units like Premiere and if so using the premiere as a workaround continue to talk to PC?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dgoto said:


> My real question is can Edge still network with older units like Premiere and if so using the premiere as a workaround continue to talk to PC?


Probably. I use my Premiere, Roamio and PC with pyTiVoDesktop. To access my TE4 Roamio I need to use Online. Sorry, I don't have an EDGE. or Bolt.


----------



## dgoto (Apr 29, 2010)

As far as I can determine Tivo Online allows for managing your files between units but I don't think you can use online to move files from a Tivo unit to your pc? SO I am wondering if anyone here has both a n Edge and an older Tivo until and can they network to each other?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dgoto said:


> As far as I can determine Tivo Online allows for managing your files between units but I don't think you can use online to move files from a Tivo unit to your pc? SO I am wondering if anyone here has both a n Edge and an older Tivo until and can they network to each other?


Just because I can transfer programs from my TE4 Roamio to my PC doesn't mean it will work for you. I would want to see how well the network works from EDGE to TE3. There is no problems with Roamio or Premiere TE3 to Roamio TE4, but that's not your configuration.

If it does work, the speed should be great. I only have 100Mbps on the basic Roamio units and I have heard of 1Gb Bolts transferring over 300Mbps.


----------

